# Ifconfig Tiwlan0 : Errors



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

. Wifi enabled. Problem

busybox ifconfig tiwlan0 hw ether 00:08:14:68:12:08

Error

ifconfig: SIOCSIFHWADDR: operation not supported on transport endpoint

iplink not an option in busybox on cm4dx-gb. It is "IP":

ip link set tiwlan0 address 00:40:07:42:13:13

-- same error

Why?


----------



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

.


----------

